# Why GBTT and not GBSS?



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

QM (three stacks) 1934-1967 was GBTT

QE (two stacks) 1938 – 1968 was GBSS

So why was QE2 given GBTT and not GBSS? The latter call sign had not be re-issued and it would seem more appropriate for her to have been GBSS?

W


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

To my recollection, the old QE/GBSS was still in operation when QE2/GBTT did her maiden and some subsequent voyages. QM had already been de-commissioned and thus the call GBTT was available.

Jim


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Worldspan,

this came up once before but at present I cannot find the link nor the thread. 

The QM was sold and withdrawn from service in 1967 - at this time the QE2 was launched. So the GBTT callsign became available for transfer to the new build. The GBSS callsign was still active on the original QE as she was not retired from service until Nov 1968. Later to be sold to CY Tung and renamed Seawise University.
The thread which includes this is probably under Call Signs.

Hawkey01


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Hawkey01
I think you may be a little mixed up there, it was QE which eventually became Seawise University under HK flag and subsequently burned out in HK harbour. QM still retains her name and is used as a hotel in Long Beach Ca.

Jim


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jim,

yes totally correct. I reread my reply and thought - what! by the time my brain had readjusted to getting the GBSS, GBTT, on the correct ship I had a breakdown! Need a drink. I have rewritten the above and now it makes sense I hope!.

Hawkey01


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Hawkey01,
Yes perfect now. I was not sure of the dates, but remember hearing both QE/GBSS and QE2/GBTT on the air on 500 at the same time. 

Jim


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

jimg0nxx said:


> Hawkey01,
> Yes perfect now. I was not sure of the dates, but remember hearing both QE/GBSS and QE2/GBTT on the air on 500 at the same time.
> 
> Jim




Jim,

Probably around mid November 1968. The ELIZABETH commenced her final crossing from Southampton to Lauderdale on 5th November and QE2 left John Brown's on 19th. Probably the station on QE2 was being worked up just as the ELIZABETH was making her final voyage... as GBSS anyway.

What a shame that Cunard were not able to get GBSS for the new QUEEN ELIZABETH. Apparently it was not made available. 

Stephen

Stephen


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the explanations.

W


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Stephen J. Card said:


> What a shame that Cunard were not able to get GBSS for the new QUEEN ELIZABETH. Apparently it was not made available.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> Stephen


Wonder why???


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Troppo said:


> Wonder why???


When built over a year ago... no idea.


I checked with the Surveyor responsible for the takeover from Southampton to Hamilton change two months ago. The UK is responsible for allocating letters for the Bermuda registry. They gace Cunard six choices... none of them were what I would call great.

Stephen


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Jim,
> 
> What a shame that Cunard were not able to get GBSS for the new QUEEN ELIZABETH. Apparently it was not made available.


The first radio survey of QE2 was completed on 7th December 1968 although the survey would have commenced quite some time before that and the radio licence and call letters would have been required months ahead of that time. 

I'm sure Cunard Brocklebank would have been able to get GBSS if they wanted to but that would have required a number of equipment, licence and certificate changes on the original QE which probably wasn't worth the bother when they could simply reallocate their other famous callsign.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Reminds me of the story the station manager of WSL related on one of his visits to Caronia in New York. He insisted this truly happened, but perhaps apocryphal.
When the ZIM liner Shalom was under construction, various callsigns were considered but mainly 4XTT or 4XSS. 
Absolutely not 4XSS was the firm decision. Not sure whether Shalom actually did become 4XTT.
Ken


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

You know, that thought struck me as well re GB_SS_.....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

What was Normandie's callsign?

She was such a beautiful ship....


----------

